# Rossi Mod 92 in .45 Colt



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I ordered a Skinner Peep sight for my Rossi. It came yesterday, and I installed it today. When I removed the factory Buckhorn sight, I discovered four threaded holes for mounting a scope rail. I didn't know that Rossi rifles were drilled and tapped.

With the Buckhorn rear sight I can get a three or four inch group at twenty five yards, from a rest. With the peep sights from a rest, I can get four out of five holes touching at twenty five yards.

After sighting it in, I removed the threaded sight insert, and made it a ghost ring sight. I got five holes touching at twenty five yards, then rolled soda cans out to fifty yards. I am very happy with the Skinner Sight.

I am shooting my own hand loads. A 200 gr Keith style semi wad cutter, over 9.5 gr of Unique.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Tang-mounted peep?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the Skinner is typically a bit more of a ghosting receiver mount although they have smaller apertures available


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I looking at the Rossi 92 I would guess it is this sight


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I like the Marbles sights that go right in the dove tail I have used a couple for them one muzzle loaders 








Marble's Bullseye Rear Sight 2-3/4 Double Step Elevator .338 to .535


The Bullseye rear sight naturally centers the front bead much like an aperture sight but with improved target visibility. Young or inexperienced...




www.midwayusa.com


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Tang-mounted peep?


No, it's mounted on the barrel, in the dovetail where the buckhorn sight was.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the Skinner is typically a bit more of a ghosting receiver mount although they have smaller apertures available


I use the small aperture to get the rifle sighted in. Then I remove the small aperture and shoot with the larger ring. Once it is sighted in the small aperture is no aid to accuracy, or speed.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I like the Marbles sights that go right in the dove tail I have used a couple for them one muzzle loaders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the type of sight that I installed.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I looking at the Rossi 92 I would guess it is this sight


This is the type of sight I installed. My rifle is stainless steel, so I went with the blued sight. I haven't decided if I am going to change the front sight. I don't like the gold dot on the factory sight. It is useful for about five minutes as the sun is going down. In strong sunlight it reflects too much light and makes it hard to get a clear sight picture. I like a flat topped black post best of all.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Skinner has front sights , they have black ramps with white lines as well as black , brass 

the have a plastic one you put in file or cut to deturmine the exact height you need then order that height in blue steel 

I use a Globe front sight on my Marlin Front Sights, globe - Track of the Wolf
the marlin uses a receiver peep sight Williams fool proof

you can choose the sight insert you prefer I run the narrow on the 30-30 and I have a wide on a 22lr where I sometimes use the front sight for windage hold over left corner , center , right corner or some where in between , that is a target 22lr I shot silhouettes with


----------



## CloudDancer (Dec 14, 2021)

Neat!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> receiver peep sight Williams fool proof


I used a Williams on my 30-30 saddle gun for years. It is a good sight, but the mount is too wide. It rubbed a hole in my rifle scabbard.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the skinner is a much cleaner sight system, the Williams is great for adjust ability but it has square edges and wasn't really designed to be a set it and forget it rock solid working gun sight 

but it does have a huge range of adjustment , I have one with target nobs and is click adjustable it is more of a silhouettes target sight and less so a saddle scabard gun sight


----------

